# متخصص إدارة سيرفرات الإستضافة



## الأسد الجريح (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شهادة متخصص إدارة سيرفرات الإستضافة إحدي شهادات أكاديمية مودلاير .

تهدف هذه الدورة لتقديم مجموعة من المحترفين في مجال إدارة سيرفرات الأستضافة للوطن العربي .

هذه الدورة تم تصميمها بعناية فهي تغنيك عن الحاجه لأي شركة لتدير سيرفرك بل هذه الدورة سوف تعطيك الخبره الكافيه لإدارة سيرفرات الآخرين .

يحصل الدارس علي شهادة معتمدة من الاكاديمية الكندية للتعليم المستمر .

شاهد فيديو لشرح جزء من الدورة :




Internal and External Backup - YouTube


عدد الساعات 32 ساعة - 8 محاضرات .
تبدء المحاضرات 22/12/2012 . لمتابعة التقويم الدراسي ضغط هنا
سعر الدورة 200 دولار أمريكي​
للطلب​
https://modelayer.com.eg/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=605​
عناصر الدورة و محتوياتها :

Web Hosting:
- Overview for Data Center.
- Overview for Web Hosting.
- Overview for Shared Hosting.
- Overview for Virtual Hosting.
- Overview for Dedicated Hosting.
- Overview for Cloud.
Server Hardware:
- Processor.
- RAM.
- Hard Disk.
- Network.
Operating System:
- Linux Environment.
- Windows Environment.
Control Panels:
- Control Panel (cPanel).
Hosting Components:
- Web Server.
- DNS Server.
- Database Server.
- Mail Server.
- FTP Server.
Account Creation:
- Create Reseller.
- Manage Reseller.
- Create Account.
- Manage Account
Managing Backups:
- Internal Backup.
- Remote Backup.
- External Backup.
- Restore & Recovery.
Process Management:
- Managing Processes.
- Nice.
- Creation of Process.
- Signals.
- Kill Processes.
- top & htop.
- Tracing System Calls.
System Logs:
- Create a New Log.
- Special Log Files.
- View System Logs.
- Log Watch.
- Security Steps for Logs.
Automated Actions:
- Using at.
- Using cron.
SSH Secure:
- SSH Files and Locations.
- SSH Basics.
- Connect With Keys Only.
DNS:
- How DNS Works.
- Root Servers.
- Name Servers.
- DNS Servers.
- DNS Records.
Iptables:
- Command Conventions.
- Direction of Packet Flow.
- Chains and Targets.
- Rule Targets.
- Flushing Tables.
- Setting the Default Policy.
Domain Name:
- Overview.
- ICANN, IANA.
- Register Domain.
- gtlds and cctlds.
- Domain Life Cycle.
Server Secure Management:
- Overview.
- Linux OS Security.
- Control Panel Security.
- MySQL Security.
- PHP Security.
- Apache Security​.

الشرح يتم عن بعد من خلال الإنترنت .
تبدء المحاضرات 22/12/2012 .​
أحجز مقعدك من الآن


للطلب​
https://modelayer.com.eg/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=605​

__________________



*مجموعة فور آى تى 
لإنتاج البرمجيات وتصميم المواقع والإعلانات والتجارة الإلكترونية
4iTE Group - الصفحة الرئيسية*​ 
​


----------

